
Show HN: K8s Gatekeeper Policy Manager, Easily Visualize Policies and Violations - jnardiello
https://blog.sighup.io/announcing-gatekeeper-policy-manager/
======
arez
looks nice, I don't want to hijack this post, but does anyone know a software
that shows a GUI to manage OPA policies that are not OPA Gatekeeper ones?

~~~
jnardiello
No worries, this is a simple web-based UI - maybe you want to check out a more
complete solution like Styra?

~~~
arez
hmm, might be what I'm looking for, I'm just turned off by the "Give us a call
and request a demo website"

~~~
jnardiello
don't! I happen to know them in person: they are super nice and super
knowledgable!

